# Truck opinions



## Bullseye77 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey guys, looking for a little info. and opinions on a newer truck. I currently have a 2000 Chevrolet K2500 with the 7.4 Vortec and 4.10 gears. Its ok, but just not enough there for towing heavier loads and its a regular cab. I'm wanting to upgrade to a crew cab and go back to a Ford. I tow 8-10k on a regular basis and up to 15k lbs, but only a few times a year. Most of my towing is within 10 miles of home. The farthest I tow is about 50 miles from the farm. I'd also be driving the truck to and from my job in town, about 45 miles round trip. I don't have problem buying another gas engine truck, but they are hard to come by around here. Does anyone out there have one of the newer Ford 6.2 with 4.30 gears? If so, how's it do towing? What kind of fuel mileage do they seem to get? BTW, my 7.4 get 11 mpg empty and 8-9 towing. MPG isn't a huge deal really. What about the 6.0 Powerstrokes? I know they had some issues and have known of a few guys that had real good luck with them and some that had problems. Any options one the 6.0?

Thanks and hope to hear some opinions.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

You ask about a Ford, but I have a new 2016 GMC Duramax Diesel 3500HD Crew Cab, long box (1 ton), around the farm hauling a round bale wagon, picking up feed in town, taking grandkids to school, etc. 16.5 MPG. Caring a ton in back at 76MPH on freeway 18.5 MPG, driving 55-60 MPH over 21 MPG. The best 50 mile average I have got so far 22.1 MPG. All of these are MY averages in MY area.

I waited to order this truck, in order to get the factory install goose neck / fifth wheel package (Dodge also has this available, I do not know about Ford yet). I do not have duals, some favor duals, some don't. I like the ability to run it through the local car wash (duals would have given something like 1100# more GVW however).

My truck also has the six speed transmission, it doesn't shift into six until about 55 MPH. We have a little bridge on I-75 that goes over the Saginaw river in Michigan. In my car or my wife's SUV both will down shift in order to hold 76 MPH when going over that bridge, the truck never down shifted a 76 MPH, needless to say, I was impressed!!

The new trucks (Ford, GM or Dodge), are amazing (IMHO), with there fuel economy and trailering/load capacities. I think you are going to be surprised at what is available.  The down fall, technology, you will not most likely be working on the engine. 

Larry


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

r82230 said:


> You ask about a Ford, but I have a new 2016 GMC Duramax Diesel 3500HD Crew Cab, long box (1 ton), around the farm hauling a round bale wagon, picking up feed in town, taking grandkids to school, etc. 16.5 MPG. Caring a ton in back at 76MPH on freeway 18.5 MPG, driving 55-60 MPH over 21 MPG. The best 50 mile average I have got so far 22.1 MPG. All of these are MY averages in MY area.
> 
> I waited to order this truck, in order to get the factory install goose neck / fifth wheel package (Dodge also has this available, I do not know about Ford yet). I do not have duals, some favor duals, some don't. I like the ability to run it through the local car wash (duals would have given something like 1100# more GVW however).
> 
> ...


Question for you Larry. With out the duals can you still haul the 23200 lbs or is it like 22100lbs?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bullseye77 said:


> Hey guys, looking for a little info. and opinions on a newer truck. I currently have a 2000 Chevrolet K2500 with the 7.4 Vortec and 4.10 gears. Its ok, but just not enough there for towing heavier loads and its a regular cab. I'm wanting to upgrade to a crew cab and go back to a Ford. I tow 8-10k on a regular basis and up to 15k lbs, but only a few times a year. Most of my towing is within 10 miles of home. The farthest I tow is about 50 miles from the farm. I'd also be driving the truck to and from my job in town, about 45 miles round trip. I don't have problem buying another gas engine truck, but they are hard to come by around here. Does anyone out there have one of the newer Ford 6.2 with 4.30 gears? If so, how's it do towing? What kind of fuel mileage do they seem to get? BTW, my 7.4 get 11 mpg empty and 8-9 towing. MPG isn't a huge deal really. What about the 6.0 Powerstrokes? I know they had some issues and have known of a few guys that had real good luck with them and some that had problems. Any options one the 6.0?
> 
> Thanks and hope to hear some opinions.


A guy down the street from me had a 6L Ford Powerstroke and dumped over $15,000 into the engine. Replaced a lot of parts. Many of which were after warranty period.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> A guy down the street from me had a 6L Ford Powerstroke and dumped over $15,000 into the engine. Replaced a lot of parts. Many of which were after warranty period.


Nephew just did that on his 6.4... thank goodness he bought the insurance. He only had it a month when it threw a couple rods and ruined the crank and block.

Insurance covered it-- $10,000 for a new short block (reused his heads) and then one of the turbos was out of spec, but they wouldn't cover it. They put it back together and it was screaming, so they had to drop another $4,000 on the turbo. He had it back about a week and the flex plate sheared off (broke out the center section bolted to the crank) and left it sitting again. Had to haul it back to them and they put in a new flex plate.

Think I'll just stick with my old truck...

Later! OL J R 

Later! OL J R


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thorim said:


> Question for you Larry. With out the duals can you still haul the 23200 lbs or is it like 22100lbs?


Depends on a couple of things, am I the driver and did I stop at Tony's for breakfast or not. Those two things can swing the payload capacity slightly. 

Larry

FYI, Tony's is a 'local' eating establishment, that serves respectable portions, like a BLT with something like a pound of bacon. You can order scramble eggs and they use a dozen eggs. Hot fudge sundae, 1/2 gallon of ice cream, etc.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just put $3,500 in one of my 6.4's last week. HPFP took a shit on me.

GM's do it too....Yep...it aint just Ferd.

My buddy just spent like $3,000 after his water pump took a crap.

Yes,,,, I said $3,000 for a WATER PUMP. Once it took a crap a bunch of other plpes, lines, etc had to be replaced and they aint cheap.

I wont buy another new diesel truck without a 10yr 200K warranty.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

r82230 said:


> Depends on a couple of things, am I the driver and did I stop at Tony's for breakfast or not. Those two things can swing the payload capacity slightly.
> 
> Larry
> 
> FYI, Tony's is a 'local' eating establishment, that serves respectable portions, like a BLT with something like a pound of bacon. You can order scramble eggs and they use a dozen eggs. Hot fudge sundae, 1/2 gallon of ice cream, etc.


Larry is that exit 136 off of I-75 north bound, in beautiful downtow Birch Run Mi, north side of the road, that one, lmao Least ye forget I am in the Bay City area  lol


----------



## Bullseye77 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Sounds like I'm going t keep looking for an older 7.3 or 5.9 or another gas engine truck.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you don't need to tow more than 15K (trailer and payload combined), Look for an '06-'07 GM 3500 LBZ duramax. 
You get an excellent 360HP pre emmissions diesel with a 6 speed Allison and a very heavy duty locking rear axle. Also has downshifting gradient braking on the transmission. Even has manual shift feature. I had one of these and it was a great truck. Problem is, they don't have a lot of GCWR. Maybe 21,000.

It adds up fast. My smaller truck is a '08 6.4L F-350 4wd. GCWR is 22,500 (I raised it to 24,000 with my inspection mechanic signing off on the required state form, but that's another story). Anyway, the truck weighs 7,500 with me and a full tank. My trailer weighs 6,500. So that leaves a payload of 10,000 or about 12 round bales. I have hauled 12 round bales with it quite a few times no problem. Truck feels like it was "under rated" by Ford. 
My '08 550 6.4L 4wd is a factory 33,000GCWR truck which I raised to 36,000. Truck & tools weighs 10,500. trailer weighs 6,500. Payload is 19,000 or 23+ round bales. Trailer only holds 22. Does the job but you need to be careful.

You had mentioned a 7.3L Ford. Just be careful of the Ford automatics. IMO, they're junk if you want to do any serious towing. Rest of truck is pretty stout. 5.9L dodge Rams with automatics were junk for towing, too.
You can go all the way back to 2002 GM HDs and get the Allison 5 or 6 speed. Much better transmissions. Ford transmission got a lot better in 2004, but 6L diesel is to be avoided. 
I think Dodge stiffened up their transmissions in the mid-late 2000's.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

I have 2011 f250 with 6.2 but it has the 373's it is a great motor I tow 8500lb fifth wheel with it and haul some cattle too it does fine but I do wish I had the 430's it would really help on some of the really steep hills with the camper.


----------

